# Entering Portugal



## FrankHugh (Jul 17, 2020)

plan to move to Portugal by the end of this year and am curious as to what I actually say as I arrive in the country. I’m from the UK but have lived in Canada for the last 19 years with my Canadian wife (perm resident but still hold UK passport and drivers licence)

In North America you are pretty much strip searched if going from Canada to America to do a bit of shopping etc. So a little nervous as to what entry may entail. 

Do I just say I’m coming for a bit of sun and then stay?

What do I need to open up a Portuguese Bank account? 

I plan to rent for a 3-6 months until we find the ideal location (algarve)

Can I purchase a new car? 

Any suggestions for good lawyers would be welcomed. Spoke with one regarding taxation on crypto currencies and everything seemed positive but would like a couple of other opinions.

And the main question I guess is, can I get a full sky sports/bat sports package


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

FrankHugh said:


> In North America you are pretty much strip searched if going from Canada to America to do a bit of shopping etc. So a little nervous as to what entry may entail.
> 
> Do I just say I’m coming for a bit of sun and then stay?


Every chance no one will speak to you let alone stop you - US reputation for border bullying does not exist here in Portugal. If you have a flowered shirt, guitar and a grin they may ask to look in your bag but by comparison it will be a breeze.



FrankHugh said:


> What do I need to open up a Portuguese Bank account?


Get a Fiscal Number first, then show a rental agreement + ID to get bank A/C



FrankHugh said:


> I plan to rent for a 3-6 months until we find the ideal location (algarve)


Good plan - very sensible



FrankHugh said:


> Can I purchase a new car?


Yes but out of summer months rental is low cost



FrankHugh said:


> Any suggestions for good lawyers would be welcomed. Spoke with one regarding taxation on crypto currencies and everything seemed positive but would like a couple of other opinions.


It's a personal relationship - go with someone you get on with and have a rapport with. Taxation issues better checked with an accountant not a lawyer.



FrankHugh said:


> And the main question I guess is, can I get a full sky sports/bat sports package


Yes - but only in the same way as you would in Canada by using an IPTV box like a MAG322. Bring one with you if you have one already, or grab one on Ebay, internet in Portugal is pretty good. Not all Sky channels are receivable using a dish especially in the Algarve


----------

